# 2012 Young Birds - Where you at in training ?



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I am thinking that road training must be in full swing for most folks. Some start earlier, some later, but I would think that the 1st Race for most folks will start some time middle of August to first couple weekends in September. For the United Pigeon Combine of which I am a member, for our geographical location, we figured it best for our start to be the first Saturday in September. So as of today, there is only 70 more days till Show Time ! 

Because of my laundry list of excuses, I have only about a dozen road training tosses in. Always thought distance was a bit relative, because a 25 mile toss for one fancier, might offer different challenges in different geographical locations. For some unknown reason, it appears that over the years, for one reason or another, I have progressively reduced the total number of tosses, while jumping them down the road further and faster. 

I only lingered at the 5, 8 mile release points because I was unnerved by so many squeakers in the group. Completed my 2nd toss now from what I call my 35 mile release point. Unless there is bad weather, planning on 55 miles tomorrow. My first race station is 137 miles, and I want to get them there a few times before showtime. Not necessarily because they need to learn home from those locations, but with all the training in south central Pa. and Maryland, New Jersey, Delaware, etc. I want my birds to experience larger flocks crossing their paths, and hopefully that experience will be of some value. The risk is of course, that they get caught up in a 400+ bird flock of group trainers, that turns a 55 mile toss into a 100+ mile foray to the shore of New Jersey or some such place, in 90+ degree heat, hot and exhausted, yet still hours away from home.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

My birds are on "Lockdown"...No flying or training untill around July 7th....Our first race is August 11th......That should be plenty of time to train 17 pigeons...Even if I wanted to toss single up,which I do not do with YB`s.....Groups of 4 to 6 work well for me...Alamo


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello Warren, i understand exactly what you mean about the sqeakers and also about the geogrphical locations. i am at 20 mile road tosses with my older young birds. i have a done a couple more tosses at this location due to the birds have to cross a semi large mountain, and up to date not one problem at all. knocking on wood. i just got started in pigeons so i have alot of late hatches, so i am going to begin my 2nd round road training probably in a week or two. out of this round i have 3 pigeons im perticularly eager to see how they do. at this age they look better than the older birds i have when they were this age. and the older birds are really good. so im pretty anxious as im sure we all are. 

since i just got started i am more in the culling stage. breeding my own birds from some birds that were gifted and birds that i have purchased. so as these training tosses gradually get further and further i will hopefully see which are the better birds and the not so good birds. and then go from there with eliminating and so forth. if they pan out good or decent for that matter then i will enter races depending on how many birds i have left.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

soundmajorr said:


> Hello Warren, i understand exactly what you mean about the sqeakers and also about the geogrphical locations. i am at 20 mile road tosses with my older young birds. i have a done a couple more tosses at this location due to the birds have to cross a semi large mountain, and up to date not one problem at all. knocking on wood. i just got started in pigeons so i have alot of late hatches, so i am going to begin my 2nd round road training probably in a week or two. out of this round i have 3 pigeons im perticularly eager to see how they do. at this age they look better than the older birds i have when they were this age. and the older birds are really good. so im pretty anxious as im sure we all are.
> 
> since i just got started i am more in the culling stage. breeding my own birds from some birds that were gifted and birds that i have purchased. so as these training tosses gradually get further and further i will hopefully see which are the better birds and the not so good birds. and then go from there with eliminating and so forth. if they pan out good or decent for that matter then i will enter races depending on how many birds i have left.


 I understand what you mean, but for the record, we understand that to mean that those who do not meet your criteria, are adopted out. 

If it is taken any other way, people could think you were referring to lethal culling, which would be a violation of forum rules. 

Sounds to me like you are on the right path. The "perfect" training, does not exist yet, that I know of. Pigeon guys still debate same stuff they did in 1965, except a lot more new faces. 

I wouldn't necessarily suggest that anyone does what I actually do. I am not a serious local competitor. For me, it's about growing our local York Racing Pigeon Club. What's the point if I win every race every week ? New guys would all quit, and most of the clubs that would then have me as a member, I can't get excited about. So, it's more for the fun of it, and busting on my club mates when I get a chance. 

When I can actually pull myself up out of bed, and get the loft helper, then get the dirty two dozen all loaded up, once I am out on the road, I can enjoy a view back to the good ole days of my youth, when a parent or friend would head out to our maximum distance of about 12 miles. Now, man...that was hard core training !!!


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

no lethal culling being down warren. they would be given out to new flyers which there is plenty in my area. just because the bird is not to my liking as far as racing goes, doesnt mean that it wont be to someone elses. the number 1 thing as far as my birds are concerned is health. healthy bird, clean loft,clean water, good feed. a sick or unhealthy bird would do me no good in my loft, let alone racing. so im starting with that and then will continue to become a better fancier second. i learn new things everyday and try to apply them. as everyone knows theres a million different ways to do this. but theres also a lot of ways to go wrong also.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I personally like the way you think ! 

I especially am interested in hearing from those who have cut flights, or are otherwise on lock down. Been there, done that, always wistfully looked at fanciers like me now, who is able to get down the road. Loft Manager took his teams down the road 20 days in a row now. They come home and trap like racing champs. Talk about a disciplined team ! My little crew is somewhat behind in times down the road, but doing more distance runs. 

I am hoping this additional conditioning, will become an advantage on race day and will make up for any disadvantages for not doing a lock down system. It might just come down to who is more motivated to train. For this year's schedule, in order to tip the advantage over to the no lock down, might have to have dozens of additional training tosses for hundreds of more miles then the lock down manager can accomplish. How many more ? I really don't know. One year I think it was 2007, conducted a brutal training routine and ended up with 7 of the top ten champion birds in the combine with SFL bands on their legs. How much more is good and better, and at what point does it become counter productive ? I haven't any better idea today then I did ten years ago. And it takes more self discipline then I generally have displayed. It's a lot of work, and it costs a lot of money.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

on that note and subject you just mentioned warren, would you like to give your opinion on cutting and pulling flights? two questions...how do you feel about entering 1 loft races that cut and or pull flights? and secondly, how do you feel about cutting and pulling flights of your yb's? have you seen it effect or help your yb's while young or old birds?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

soundmajorr said:


> on that note and subject you just mentioned warren, would you like to give your opinion on cutting and pulling flights? two questions...how do you feel about entering 1 loft races that cut and or pull flights? and secondly, how do you feel about cutting and pulling flights of your yb's? have you seen it effect or help your yb's while young or old birds?


 Takes us off topic. Pros and cons of various methods best on their own thread.

I don't really care what system a One Loft event uses. If their management and methods produce the desired results, then who am I to argue with success ? And success for a One Loft event IMHO would be among other things, a high percentage of entries making it to first race ideally 70%+ and a high percentage of entries available for the last in a series of events 50%+ the higher those percentages the better. 

The One Loft event is not really about if one system is better then another, it is there to provide an equal playing field. I suspect I would prefer they do cut, since if the bird is in the loft, he goes to a race. Unlike local racing, where I can pick and choose which events to send a bird to, and can thus fly more natural.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

thank you for your answer even though we went a little off subject. im hopeful to see how others respond to your original post on the road training.


----------



## preacher boy (Sep 22, 2010)

*road training*

Hi Warren, Today was the first day I did any road training. I have a y.B team of 16 and they hatched from Feb thru april 18th, so you can see the range in age. Some of the team have been loft flying for about a month,and some just a few weeks. Today I took them out 2 miles from home and away they went. I watched them for awhile and they headed further from home. My heart sank thinking I had sent them too early. I went home and waited and watched and then after 15 minutes I started kicking myself in the rear. At about 18 minutes,two came in and I looked at the band numbers. Feb hatch.. At about four more minutes five more came in, and then in about 3 more minutes the rest came in. Not sure why they separated like that.. But whew !!


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

*road training*

today was first training toss at 2 miles down the road for about 20 birds and they beat me home. Now I have to get into a regular training regiment.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

I feel way behind. My birds are not routing yet so I am still loft flying. Our first race is at the end of August, so I planned to start roadwork around the third week in July.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

italianbird101 said:


> today was first training toss at 2 miles down the road for about 20 birds and they beat me home. Now I have to get into a regular training regiment.


Mel how are the babies out of the SPW birds doing ? Hope you have good luck with them.

I still haven't taken any YBs down the road . One last OB race to think about.
My YBs are loft flying like rockets, but I will have to add some of the younger ones in as they get ready to join the flock. I will be flying different ages of young birds born from Dec to May so I have birds that are breeding and laying eggs to ones that have never been out side. Will be a wild ride this year . 
Most guys in our club don't start the road training till after the OB season is over so if you think your behind don't worry to much. I know a guy that had late born birds last year and the first toss for them was with his older YBs at 40 miles and they did just fine.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I've got 20 yb's loft flying, and another 10 that were bred late so they are in the trap training process, but they are trapping well so they'll be out with the others soon enough. I hope to start road training the 1st week of July!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I took my oldest out to 8 miles then pulled the flights and locked them up. They're back to flying now. My younger ones are just now starting to route a little so after the 4th of July is when I usually start to haul them off. Lot of effort coming up but I'm excited for this years team....think I should have some good ones.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Let 42 out today, some are starting to route, have about 7 more that will be out by next week.Hope to start training mid july.First race 9/9. Jeff


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> Mel how are the babies out of the SPW birds doing ? Hope you have good luck with them.


Eric, Not well at all, 1pair just hatched their first 2 eggs begining of june, the other 2 have not mated up with anyone.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I must be way behind my YB's haven't seen the inside of a crate.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Two miles. No time for anything


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

i have 40 that i take around the yard nightly .. they just don't route good yet unless i let them all out in one huge flock then it breaks up .... normally 4 birds will fly together ... some younger ones will land and peck .. i have 6 more that i just started to soap there wings and put them on the landing pad .. they are the thirds i wanted out of my good pairs ... so i have to hold them back .. wont do that again next year ha ha .... going to road train when it cools off a touch after the 4th  



first race 8 -11 and first year racing pigeons .... oh buddy


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

My YB's are routing. I have them out to 15 miles every other day, loft flying them in between. Our first race is 8/25 I don't want to push or overtrain them. Just want good healthy and confident birds; good food, clean water, no disease, and in great physical condition.

About 7/25 I'll start pushing them harder, training almost daily, with a 60 miles training toss one week prior to the first race.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

italianbird101 said:


> Eric, Not well at all, 1pair just hatched their first 2 eggs begining of june, the other 2 have not mated up with anyone.


We might have a miss match. Sorry to hear that things are not going good with the birds. I know the ones you got are good to better quality so please don't give up on them . This might take a year or two to get you rolling. I did nothing the first two years I had birds but after that it started to come together. If you can hang in there you will get better . I still will help with any thing you night need just let me know.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

all 50 ybs out to 4 miles....some one should have told me that basketing 50 ybs birds is not easy lol...eric the birds i got from you are doing well 3974 is mated and i have kids off of them and the black hen is mated too a good bird i have but the babies are too young so i will not use them in yb racing this year...as for the birds from goldwings loft i have 6 ybs from the 3 pairs...i think im going to jump them all 10 miles today.....


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

FADEDRACER....If you train in the morning,go out before sunrise and pack them up...You will save alot of time,and you can check the droppings of every bird,to make sure they are healthy...If you train later in the day,good luck chasing them around...I have given up on that long ago...I now have it that I HERD them into the basket on my landing board...Better for them and ME !!!......Alamo


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

The 75 year old man who lives three miles from me. Had his young birds training 50 miles with his old birds, 5 weeks ago. He wanted to send some of his young birds to the old bird races this year.

But of course he was not allowed by the club/combine. 

I trained with him. My and his old birds, and his young birds. He started them out road training as squeakers. They are ready now for any distance, in young birds. But he did lose about five percent of his young birds during the very early training. What he has left are really ready to race though.

I just don't have the guts nor inclination to start that early. With squeakers.

I am going to start road training my youngsters in about two weeks or so. First race is early September. The birds will be trained often. Sometimes twice per day. 

Because I have no life.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

This year I only had 10 hatched out including my 2 PT entry birds. The PT entry birds hatched first, then the rest hatched in the weeks following. The oldest may just be 2-1/2 months old now. I lost 2 during settling. I've taken the group of 6 out to at least 20 road miles and the older few out to 60 road miles flying with 2 old birds. The older group have gone to multiple 30-40 mile tosses going to work with me (I work 60 miles from home).


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

its super hott now...training has stopped


----------



## napcinco05 (May 10, 2011)

I lost about 10 birds now. Others flew away, taken by a hawk or got very sick that i have to cull them. Early hatches got locked up with their wings pulled. I lost 1/18 of them in a 20mi toss with their wings cut about 2inches. Will be resuming road training maybe in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> We might have a miss match. Sorry to hear that things are not going good with the birds. I know the ones you got are good to better quality so please don't give up on them . This might take a year or two to get you rolling. I did nothing the first two years I had birds but after that it started to come together. If you can hang in there you will get better . I still will help with any thing you night need just let me know.


Thank you Erick. With what I have so far, Ive done better than last year. So far no losses during loft flying, and 5 mile toss.


----------



## plp6976 (Feb 23, 2011)

*road training*

I'm in my second year of flying, trying to figure out the road toss thing. I just started road training, but have only gone out a few "road" miles (2 miles and 7 miles). How far can the next toss be? And how often during the week should they be tossed? Do I go by "road" miles or "fly/air" miles? My club's first YB race is mid August. 

I have 14 that have flocked (first and second hatches) and are doing well loft flying and trapping. They loft fly for about 20-30 minutes, then return, unless it's really hot, then they come back sooner. Sometimes they leave again (well about half) and are out for a while. 

I also have 4 more (two pair siblings) that are about 3 weeks apart themselves, not sure how that's going to work fitting them in with the others. 

I'm mostly curious as to how to get them "out" there. and when I do, how often should I continue, like how many times during the week. Would be nice if there was a schedule, lol, but I know location and weather have to be figured in.

Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## plp6976 (Feb 23, 2011)

*road toss locations*

One more question I had, how do you know "where" to release them at? Do I go in the same direction as the race points?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I would try to train towards the race points. I only take my birds 70 road miles about 50 air miles.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Alamo said:


> FADEDRACER....If you train in the morning,go out before sunrise and pack them up...You will save alot of time,and you can check the droppings of every bird,to make sure they are healthy...If you train later in the day,good luck chasing them around...I have given up on that long ago...I now have it that I HERD them into the basket on my landing board...Better for them and ME !!!......Alamo


Interesting I might have to work on that, It sure takes time catching the birds.


----------



## antonis777 (Jun 21, 2012)

my pigey chalenged me for a 100 metre race.. and he beat me!


----------



## plp6976 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, orock. I'll plot my tosses better, now.

I learned the morning-in-the-dark trick last year, it's easy, I just pluck them off their perch, they don't even fuss.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Got a bit too over confident since last post on here. Pushed the envelope to a release point too far. Birds have been coming back for the last week and a half. Will be flying a much smaller team this year, less then a dozen. But, I have them back out there, but have been keeping the tosses short like around 12 miles. Some that came back were injured, some malnourished. 

Lesson in here somewhere, for me I just got too overconfident, and was starting to think I could reinvent the "traditional" training rules. It was good weather and physically I thought they were up to the task. Perhaps they were, had not something unusual happened. I knew when the experienced yearling who had completed last years YB season, which was sent as a "control" took the entire day to return, that something bad had happened. When the first bird returned after 3 hours, with the wings drooping like it had flown the entire time, I knew then that some would never make it home. 

You live, you learn, you kick yourself, then you get back up on the horse and ride.


----------



## plp6976 (Feb 23, 2011)

maybe the heat, last year I did a toss in hot humid weather and what birds returned were suffering. I didn't know heat makes them delirious.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Got a bit too over confident since last post on here. Pushed the envelope to a release point too far. Birds have been coming back for the last week and a half. Will be flying a much smaller team this year, less then a dozen. But, I have them back out there, but have been keeping the tosses short like around 12 miles. Some that came back were injured, some malnourished.
> 
> Lesson in here somewhere, for me I just got too overconfident, and was starting to think I could reinvent the "traditional" training rules. It was good weather and physically I thought they were up to the task. Perhaps they were, had not something unusual happened. I knew when the experienced yearling who had completed last years YB season, which was sent as a "control" took the entire day to return, that something bad had happened. When the first bird returned after 3 hours, with the wings drooping like it had flown the entire time, I knew then that some would never make it home.
> 
> You live, you learn, you kick yourself, then you get back up on the horse and ride.


Sorry to here that Warren, someone I know loss 4 birds on his first toss.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Also sorry to read that Warren


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

omg i let one of my okay ybs go from over 150 miles and he can backk...


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I had time tonight for a quick toss of 2 miles. This is my second toss and I beleive all the birds came home. They were let go at 6:15pm at my first toss place and before I could get my baskets loaded in the truck the birds were out of sight past the first mile mark headed in the direction of home. My next toss will be at the edge of town as they get air born they will see the water tower ( which is visible from my house and the fish hatchery ponds a clear land mark from the air. The next toss point will be by the next town south, from the high school football field, near a big lake with a blue water tower which I can see from my house about 6 air miles. Then it will be on to the 20 mile point which is near a 4 lane highway and a fellow club members home. From there I will follow the freeway south as many times as I can in the next 3 weeks I like to get out 40 miles a few times then its 20 miles as many times as I can from the same spot. If they show any sign of problems I will stay at the 6 miles a few times to build confidence.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Got home late and it was after 6 pm so I went 3 miles tonight. All went well. I 'm planing for a 6 mile toss on Saturday.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

5 out 6 made it from 100 miles toss. The 1st one arrived after 3 hours and the rest 15- 30 mins apart. Dont know why they came one at the time.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Went to 5 miles today . Stoped to get a subway on the way home , when I got home the birds were already trapped in and eating. I still have about 8 birds that will not go in but at least they are still flying around. I think they have been flying for over an hour now. I will stay at the 5 mile a few times . I changed my 5 mile point to the fish hatchery ponds in town its more open and in line . I think its a good refrence point in the air for the birds too.


----------



## Hawkins Family Loft (Dec 15, 2011)

Took the young bird team to Tyson's Corner VA (about 55 miles) with another flyer, got them back in 1 hour 8 min. Not to bad, the farthest they have been and the first time having to leave other birds. The other 2 guys they went are about 8 miles short of me. Sent 34 got 24 on the first drop, got 7 more on the second drop anout 15 minutes later and out 3. Hopefully they come up tomorrow! Can't wait 4 more weeks til the season starts!


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

How many does everyone normally lose ??


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

TylerBro said:


> How many does everyone normally lose ??


I don't know what is normal but I'm guessing I lost a few so far. I had one late born bird come in today by itself. I don't really count my birds everyday so I can't tell you what is missing if any. I think that if most of your birds are near the same age and in good shape from loft flying you shouldn't lose very many unless you make a mistake yourself. If you build confidence in your birds and have a lot of shorter tosses at first you will lose less. Once you get them out to say 30 or 40 miles you should be done with the duds and have a good core group of birds . The short toss teach them that the basket is not something to fear and a 5 mile toss is not for conditioning but for thinking and homing. My birds fly more than a hour or two when they get home so I know that they can fly a 100 mile race easy but I'm building their mental ability first. ( At least thats what I keep telling myself) 

We start racing Aug. 18 and I 've had 6 tosses and the last two one yesterday and one tonight was only 5 miles.


----------



## Hawkins Family Loft (Dec 15, 2011)

I aggree with Eric, i don't count them everyday, i only did that time because it was thier first time that far and having to break from other birds. I have lost a total of 9.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I did one more 5 mile toss on Saturday afternoon and today I went 10 miles line of flight. I don't think I'm missing anyone, did a quick head count tonight and I was around 103 flying young birds. The first time I counted was when I PMV ed them and I had 118 pigeons , six are in my replacement breeders spot and lost one to injury and one for sure was to a hawk , a few are too young to keep up with everyone , so they are in with my OBs , so really I'm not missing very many. Maybe 10 that were born and banded but don't show up on the list I've got or in the loft as of tonight.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Training Update and Notes*

Sunday completed another successful training toss in strings of 10+ straight days, of getting up and down the road every morning. The teams are looking very impressive, both to the eye and in the hand. From a competitive stand point, I think they are very dangerous to local competition, if race would be next week. 

Something happened in training, that I debated with myself if I should share with anyone because I have no video documentation, and only my partner Lewis Burns as witness. Actually, I was the witness, and if I had not been standing there I would not have believed it. In fact, if anyone would have relayed this incident to me, had I not seen it with my own eyes, I most likely would have called them a liar. 

Our "A" team has undergone very unconventional, or should I say atypical "behavior modification" training this year. They have been trained to respond to the handler, and let me leave it at that, less I cause issues with team SFL USA. So Sunday morning at 8:27 AM, my partner Lew released the "A" team from club type racing crates. These sit in the rear of a van, the rear hatch of the van is opened, the crate doors were dropped, and the birds take off. In this case the "A" team consisted of about 65 birds, we watched them as we watched our clocks. I wanted to wait today before I released the "B" team, which now consists of 14 birds.

The "A" team is being fed a little better these last few days, and so they didn't appear quite as motivated, but nevertheless were making some very wide circles some distance away, when we saw a bird which appeared to have difficulty keeping up with the flock, at this point, I think they were perhaps 1/4 mile away or more, however close enough to see a single bird attempting to catch up to the flock. Then the flock takes about a 90 degree turn and heads in that direction, while this single bird gives up on the flock and heads 180 degrees back in our direction and then passes over our heads. I follow him till he can't be seen no more, and then Lew points out direction of flock and now it is a very long way off. We begin to question if that single bird was actually one of ours, or was a stray which was passing through. I look at my watch and it is now about 8:35 AM, the main flock is now too far away to be visible.

We scan the sky, to see if the "A" team turned back, since I wanted the "B" team to really push to catch up to the "A" team, I wanted to make sure the "A" team was breaking for home. And then the strangest thing.....that single bird had circled back, and headed right back over our heads and then turned and returned to the van. First he landed on the van, then he went to the ground, walked underneath the van, walked to the rear and looked at Lew. Lew opened the door to the crate, and the bird flew right up onto the crate. The bird had something wrong with it, and that was the reason why it couldn't keep up with the flock. It returned to the release point and to it's handler. Is there any doubt in this situation, that the bird's are comfortable with their master, and know who he is ? 


Will give them a day or two rest, not so much for the birds, but for me. My loft manager may have had the birds down the road every day now for two weeks or more, we sort of lost count. Rain, over cast, fog, does not matter, they have been taken down the road. The distance sometimes adjusted based on weather, the other day we turned around and drove back because of fog, and released them much closer to home where it was more clear. 

The training schedule has been very vigorous this year. Repetition, repetition, repetition. Weeks of every day training, even under less then ideal weather. I swear the challenge is not for the birds, but for fat old guys like me. So far this YB training period I have lost 25 pounds and a couple of pant sizes. And I have other people doing most of the work.  Unless something bad happens between now and the 1st Saturday in September, my partner and I are going to have some well trained and seasoned birds this year. Any excuses I am forced to offer, won't be for lack of road training. It is insane, the mileage that has been put on the vehicles just in the last 30 days. Have no idea if there will be the time, money or energy to continue at this pace for any period of time.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Got a bit too over confident since last post on here. Pushed the envelope to a release point too far. Birds have been coming back for the last week and a half. Will be flying a much smaller team this year, less then a dozen. But, I have them back out there, but have been keeping the tosses short like around 12 miles. Some that came back were injured, some malnourished.
> 
> Lesson in here somewhere, for me I just got too overconfident, and was starting to think I could reinvent the "traditional" training rules. It was good weather and physically I thought they were up to the task. Perhaps they were, had not something unusual happened. I knew when the experienced yearling who had completed last years YB season, which was sent as a "control" took the entire day to return, that something bad had happened. When the first bird returned after 3 hours, with the wings drooping like it had flown the entire time, I knew then that some would never make it home.
> 
> You live, you learn, you kick yourself, then you get back up on the horse and ride.


Didn't want to dwell on the mistakes, but that bad toss 1st week of July, my birds were returning for weeks and had to go on a rescue run for two of them. These birds are now classified as the 14 strong "B" team.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Sunday completed another successful training toss in strings of 10+ straight days, of getting up and down the road every morning. The teams are looking very impressive, both to the eye and in the hand. From a competitive stand point, I think they are very dangerous to local competition, if race would be next week.
> 
> Something happened in training, that I debated with myself if I should share with anyone because I have no video documentation, and only my partner Lewis Burns as witness. Actually, I was the witness, and if I had not been standing there I would not have believed it. In fact, if anyone would have relayed this incident to me, had I not seen it with my own eyes, I most likely would have called them a liar.
> 
> ...


Mr. Smith,
Thats an amazing story. I hope the bird will feel better and can go back to training routine. Thanks for the story.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Still pounding them down the road, they got a few days off last week, or should I say that I did.  Race is Sept 1st, so don't want to make any mistakes, just want to hone them to a razors edge ! 

Anyone else still training ? I suspect a lot of fliers in our area are rushing to get some training in this last week or so, with 130+ fanciers in the area. Today I trained with another fancier and it gave my birds a chance to break again from a larger flock. 

The guy I was training with reported some of his birds got ruffled up a bit, as they must of gotten caught in the vortex my small team creates as it picks up speed !


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I'm way behind only had my birds down the road 7 training tosses,do to my work schedule. I have been training once a week on Saturdays morning and have had much luck the last couple of weeks they come all broken up one and two at a time I guess everybody trains on Saturdays.


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Warren that bird coming back and landing at the van was crazy, I would have thought that he would have tried to make it back. Goes to show what i know, a couple of times I released my birds and took off for home looked up and thought they were following me. LOL


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, for UPC pigeon fliers in south central Pennsylvania, Maryland and Virginia, school is over. This morning the truck is making it's way down Interstate #81 to make a release for our 1st New Market, Va. race. To my back yard it is 137.660 miles. 

Whatever I did right or wrong might be evident in the next 10 hours or so. I don't really know why, but at the club level I am feeling fairly confident. Of course we all thought that last year and it turned into a two day smash race. 

It's coming up on 3:00 in the morning here.....and why am I posting this at this time of the morning ? I can't sleep !!!!!


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Good Luck on the race.I had mine to 20 miles this morning first race 9-30.Pushed back due to hot weather this summer.Started out with 51 took 36 this morning.10 are my solid whites that I do not race. Jeff


----------



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Randy
having been on this forum for a very long time. Just thought I'd say hi. Flying your pigeons, offsprings last year was a total disaster. Made very many mistakes. Still in the game. This year it should be better. Knowledge is paramount.
Yours in the sport
Norm Poehlman from Baltimore


----------

